# WANTED- single speed or fixie



## iLB (28 Dec 2008)

any old or unwanted single speed or fixie, any condition, or even an old road frame suitable for conversion. will come to collect or pay postage. anything please !!


----------



## wlc1 (28 Dec 2008)

Frame size ?


----------



## iLB (28 Dec 2008)

wlc1 said:


> Frame size ?




gd point lol, a 54 or 56 please.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (28 Dec 2008)

how much do you want to pay?


----------



## iLB (28 Dec 2008)

depends wots on offer tbh


----------



## iLB (8 Jan 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## yorkshiregoth (9 Jan 2009)

I should be back in old blighty in about 12 days. I may be selling a Condor Tempo 56cm fixie with a flip-flop hub.


----------

